# Look what I learned in History class today!!!!



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 15, 2006)

1. The Bible was written in Greek, translated into Latin, and then translated from Latin into English, so through all those changes, it is more-or-less a "rough paraphrase" and not an actual translation.

2. The Gospels were written 50 - 100 years after Jesus died, so the authors probably didn't even know Jesus.

3. The movement to post the Ten Commandments in our country is silly because, which VERSION of the Ten Commandments are we going to post? They can be written many different ways and interpreted differently, because there are so many versions of the Bible.

4. The story of Jesus, his crucifixion and resurrection are not unique to Christianity, but, as anthropologists have found, are common stories with different characters in many primitive cultures' religions.

And so forth.

I kept my mouth shut, just because I could tell he had an agenda and was one to argue and be irrational when doing so. He also botched some Philosophy-related stuff, but I let that slide as well. I wish he'd stick to teaching us history and not dabble into areas where I know he doesn't know what he's talking about! I thought about asking him if he spoke/wrote Hebrew (which I know he doesn't) and then if I could show him what the Hebrew says for one of the Ten Commandments and what it means when translated into English, since he thought it could be rendered so many different ways... but, I just kept quiet and, more or less, laughed on the inside. *sigh*


----------



## Pilgrim (May 15, 2006)

This reminds me of being in a Civ I class over 10 years ago that was taught by a man who was a Unitarian/Universalist. He definitely had an agenda and frequently fed us humanistic/naturalistic propaganda, although I don't remember it being as specific as you detail here, probably because this was a 101 level class. This was about 5 years before my conversion, but I remember feeling uncomfortable as this was going on and wondered why one of the many Pentecostals in the class didn't say something!

[Edited on 5-16-2006 by Pilgrim]


----------



## shelly (May 23, 2006)

My college history of civ prof was reformed, but I didn't know it at the time. I just knew he was different. I thought it was because he loved history. If I could take that class over the way I am now, I'd get so much more out of it. He taught for 50 years or so and is now retired.

College was wasted on me at 18.

shelly


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 23, 2006)

Modern Education


----------



## Ivan (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Modern Education


----------



## BobVigneault (May 23, 2006)

I don't know how you stayed quiet Gabe. Where are you going to college, Hogwarts?


----------



## Ivan (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> I don't know how you stayed quiet Gabe. Where are you going to college, Hogwarts?



Interesting photo shop work on the avatar, Bob.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> I don't know how you stayed quiet Gabe. Where are you going to college, Hogwarts?



Indiana University. I bit my tongue.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 23, 2006)

Don't know what you're talking abouit Ivan, I could feel that creeps breath on the back of my neck. He didn't interfere with my coffee though.

The caption is in place of my mood.

[Edited on 5-23-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## Ivan (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> Don't know what you're talking abouit Ivan, I could feel that creeps breath on the back of my neck. He didn't interfere with my coffee though.
> 
> The caption is in place of my mood.
> ...



Maybe he didn't interfere with you coffee, but don't invite him the next time we have lunch!


----------



## BobVigneault (May 23, 2006)

I'll say it again Gabe. Nothing excites me more than hearing these mouth breathers attack Christ. I love the smug criticisms and cynicisms aimed at the gospels. Why? 

BECAUSE AFTER 2000 YEARS THEY CAN'T STOP TALKING ABOUT OUR LORD, OUR SAVIOR, OUR KING!!!!!!!

They can't leave it alone, they can't ignore His Kingdom, His Church, His Sovereign rule. If He should tarry another 1000 years the scoffers will still be pre-occupied with the force of the gospel and will attack with the desperate thrashings of a chicken in it's death throes. We watch in awe as the Father lifts his enemies into his lap of mercy where they slap at his face like spoiled children. One way or another they will all bow down and confess his Lordship. God will be glorified, Amen.


----------



## Ivan (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> I'll say it again Gabe. Nothing excites me more than hearing these mouth breathers attack Christ. I love the smug criticisms and cynicisms aimed at the gospels. Why?
> 
> BECAUSE AFTER 2000 YEARS THEY CAN'T STOP TALKING ABOUT OUR LORD, OUR SAVIOR, OUR KING!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (May 23, 2006)

You have guts, Mr. Martini. I would have been all over that


----------



## Robin (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> 1. The Bible was written in Greek, translated into Latin, and then translated from Latin into English, so through all those changes, it is more-or-less a "rough paraphrase" and not an actual translation.
> 
> 2. The Gospels were written 50 - 100 years after Jesus died, so the authors probably didn't even know Jesus.
> ...



Hey Gabe, it could be that "the moment" will come, eh? Restraint, aslo known as meekness, is a good thing!

Meanwhile, here's a wonderful link that might come in handy?

http://thetruthaboutdavinci.com/questions/

Stand fast, brother!

Robin


----------



## py3ak (May 23, 2006)

I think Hogwarts might give a better education.


----------

